# cast iron cutter



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

picked up a cast iron repair cutter for an unbelievable price today 50 dollars


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

... disregard. I realized those aren't the new Ridgid after staring a bit harder.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

here's a better pic off the internet. The brand is Wheeler Rex


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

All we use is wheeler, have a big set of snap cutters that are rigid but the wheelers are good. At 50 bucks and in good condition you did well.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Nothing wrong with WR tools, you done good
:thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the same cutters. :thumbsup:








Paul


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Good job.. I'd like to get a set like that


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Good job.. I'd like to get a set like that


If you lived closer I'd sell you mine.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

that cool i but a snap cutter for twenty sometimes these pawn shops dont know what they got or whats it worth


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Did they have any deals on cameras?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The cutters we have where I work are older then me I think!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What's the tool called to force cast into a hub with a Ty seal in it ??


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's the tool called to force cast into a hub with a Ty seal in it ??


Apprentice :laughing:


----------

